
Here’s how California plans to regulate driverless cars - andrewfong
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/heres-how-california-plans-to-regulate-driverless-cars/
======
andrewfong
> If the car is sold to a customer, the car company has to make the updates
> available. But the customer is responsible for making sure the updates are
> applied.

I imagine this will go as well as expecting customers to keep their PCs up to
date ...

